# DAP (Driver Assistance Package) Sensors and functions



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a 2018 Tiguan SE. It has some but not all of the DAP functions. I am curious about what sensors are used for what functions. Does anybody here actually know where all of the sensors and cameras are and what they all do? I want to know what sensors I have and what sensors I do not have.

My car has: (these are also available on "S" Trim level with the DAP option)
Blind Spot Monitor
Rear Traffic Alert 
Forward Collision Warning and autonomous Emergency Braking (Front Assist)
Pedestrian Monitoring

My car does not have:
Adaptive Cruise Control (ACC)
Park Distance Control (Park Pilot)
Lane Departure Warning (Lane Assist)
Overhead View Camera (area view)
High Beam Control (light Assist)

The SEL adds ACC and the SEL-P adds the rest

From what I understand (and I could be wrong) the "Lane Assist" function requires a front mounted camera (which I assume I don't have) and the ACC requires some sort of radar unit the front (which I probably also do not have). Are these combined into one device? Can they be added? Does the high beam control use the same camera as the lane assist? Are any of these functions possible (or practical) to add to an SE trim level car?

I am really only interested it the possibility of adding (or maybe just enabling) a few of the functions I do not have like ACC or light assist. I am curious what is possible and what is totally impractical to even think about. 

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## semantics07vw (Apr 1, 2013)

Glad to see someone was curious about this too! Tagging on to this as well as I'm hoping at least adaptive cruise control can be enabled- I imagine the radar is still present, but perhaps it's a different type of radar. I noticed my car gave me a "following too close" alert from regular driving, but it was very subtle and there were no warnings that went off..


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

I also have SE and did some research when we purchased the Tig back in October. 

In order to enable/integrate the ACC you need MFSS with the ACC on/off button approx $100 from Europe. Radar is already installed - per VW. Will require additional programming via VCDS. Cruise control will need to be reprogrammed as well. I read very negative reviews on European web with issues caused by the ACC. Passat B8 and Golf MK7 have the ACC also. Most of the owners end up disabling this future - reason I changed my mind on this upgrade.

360 Camera system - will require new controller and new cameras ( front bumper and side mirrors).current controller is only compatible with the reverse camera only. Possible new mirror housing as well.

Parking assist - new controller, new harnes to front and rear bumper, sensors and programming. ABS programming also.

Lane assist and light assist - uses the camera mounted in the rear view mirror. I read that the head lights have some kind of gravity sensors and motors that work in parallel with the camera.

All this mods are very involving and require extensive work and investment. I limited my upgrades to the following for the time:
- hardwired dash cam - done
- hardwired wireless charger - done
- footwell lights - need to install and program 
- remote start - done
- hold hill / parking break switch - need to install and program after I'm done with research. ABS requires programming. 
- halogen to LED or possibly headlight upgrade.
- ruber floor Mats - done
- wheel upgrade to 19"s for the spring/summer. Got me Audi S5's. Looking for 255/45/19 now.
- door dome lights - would be the last mod in my book since you have to take the doors apart and run wires back to ECU.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Iljata said:


> I also have SE and did some research when we purchased the Tig back in October.
> 
> ...snip...
> 
> Lane assist and light assist - uses the camera mounted in the rear view mirror. I read that the head lights have some kind of gravity sensors and motors that work in parallel with the camera.


Thanks

Is this camera in the mirror or in the mirror mount? Do I have the right mirror? I am planning to install the self-dimming HomeLink mirror, will this make a difference? Light assist is one of the things I might be interested in activating. From your list, the only other thing I might be interested in is the hill hold stuff. Be sure to post information if you figure it all out. I have VCDS.

Considering your comments, I'm not sure about ACC, but I might try it if it doesn't require expensive hardware. I have seen ACC work well in other vehicles.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Is this camera in the mirror or in the mirror mount? Do I have the right mirror? I am planning to install the self-dimming HomeLink mirror, will this make a difference? Light assist is one of the things I might be interested in activating. From your list, the only other thing I might be interested in is the hill hold stuff. Be sure to post information if you figure it all out. I have VCDS.
> 
> ...


On the front camera - i think it's mounted to the windshield or the mirror base. Your self dimming mirror mounts to the mirror base and it's one for all trims S - SEL P. SE has the humidity sensor in the mirror base - very easy to accidentaly disconnect while you work around the base - I learned this while installing my dash cam, and after I was done so I had to take everything apart.

Check on the link for the assist camera.

http://www.cars-equipment.com/www/e...54g-front-camera-frontkamera-fur/#prettyPhoto

I'll post the correct # when I get on my comp tomorrow. Keep in mind in order to make them head lights work, you need to upgrade to the OEM LEDs. Most likely will require additional wiring, significant wiring.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

@Iljata - do you happen to have links for ACC programming? ACC seem like the least involved upgrade. Not much hardware short of steering wheel. If the rest of enablement is programming, there’s hope VW will fix it in future software upgrades. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

bateau said:


> @Iljata - do you happen to have links for ACC programming? ACC seem like the least involved upgrade. Not much hardware short of steering wheel. If the rest of enablement is programming, there’s hope VW will fix it in future software upgrades.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Has been done successfully on passat MQB platform I just have to find the link in my bookmarks. Steering wheel mfs upgrade only if you have front assist. If not, the ABS module needs to be upgraded also.

Here is link to mfs: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/232482011616

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks. Found this description on AU forums: http://www.vwwatercooled.com.au/forums/f238/tiguan-acc-retrofit-121716.html

Reading the manual, the ACC button seems to toggle through 5 distance settings. There’s already a setting for Front Assist in the menus, I wonder if with programming alone ACC can be enabled for some fixed distance. That said, the manual has a long list of conditions not handled by ACC. 

Front park sensors: 
https://www.vag-navisystems.com/tig...ra-pdc-ops-vw-tiguan-ad1-2017-copia/2285?en=1
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

bateau said:


> Thanks. Found this description on AU forums: http://www.vwwatercooled.com.au/forums/f238/tiguan-acc-retrofit-121716.html
> 
> Reading the manual, the ACC button seems to toggle through 5 distance settings. There’s already a setting for Front Assist in the menus, I wonder if with programming alone ACC can be enabled for some fixed distance. That said, the manual has a long list of conditions not handled by ACC.
> 
> ...


Correct the ACC can toggle through 5 different distance settings but you can preset which one it starts on each time in the ACC menu.

Cheers

Incidentally with people saying the ACC isn't worth having, I absolutely love it, yes it has limitations like anything but overall I wouldn't be without it now. It's so effective at slowing down behind other traffic etc (particularly when set on comfort mode) taht I believe it makes you a better driver and more comfortable on passengers !!


----------



## telpwnen (Apr 11, 2017)

> Incidentally with people saying the ACC isn't worth having, I absolutely love it, yes it has limitations like anything but overall I wouldn't be without it now. It's so effective at slowing down behind other traffic etc (particularly when set on comfort mode) taht I believe it makes you a better driver and more comfortable on passengers !!


I felt the same way when I had a Mk7.5 golf with the 7 speed DSG during a trip to the UK. It was stressful enough driving on the wrong side. The ACC even did stop and go and made the motorway there stress-free.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah the ACC is wonderful, one of my favorite features. Handles heavy traffic easily. If it comes to a complete stop you just have to tap the gas pedal for it to pick back up.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I have to disagree with the "makes you a better driver" comment. Same goes for ALL of the driver AIDS. They are called AIDS for a reason, because these automakers make blanket assumptions that NO ONE knows how to drive. Any sort of driver intervention they can program in will only make things like texting and driving, eating meals, talking on the phone, etc easier to do.

Being a good driver means being able to navigate traffic without any of these driver aids. The auto cruise control would actually hinder one who is GOOD at driving in traffic on the freeway. What happens if you are coming up on a car and don't typically move into the passing lane with 10 car lengths of spacing? If I'm traveling 10mph faster than this car, the radar will start slowing me down as I'm moving into the left lane. Just what I want to have happen if there's someone in the left lane moving just as fast as me. Same goes for lane departure. If you don't realize you're departing your own lane, you're too distracted to be driving. Go buy an auto driving Tesla and stay in the slow lane please. 

When mine shows up, I'll be plugging in VCDS and finding all the check boxes to turn this garbage off.  :beer:


----------



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

Savvv said:


> I have to disagree with the "makes you a better driver" comment. Same goes for ALL of the driver AIDS. They are called AIDS for a reason, because these automakers make blanket assumptions that NO ONE knows how to drive. Any sort of driver intervention they can program in will only make things like texting and driving, eating meals, talking on the phone, etc easier to do.
> 
> Being a good driver means being able to navigate traffic without any of these driver aids. The auto cruise control would actually hinder one who is GOOD at driving in traffic on the freeway. What happens if you are coming up on a car and don't typically move into the passing lane with 10 car lengths of spacing? If I'm traveling 10mph faster than this car, the radar will start slowing me down as I'm moving into the left lane. Just what I want to have happen if there's someone in the left lane moving just as fast as me. Same goes for lane departure. If you don't realize you're departing your own lane, you're too distracted to be driving. Go buy an auto driving Tesla and stay in the slow lane please.
> 
> When mine shows up, I'll be plugging in VCDS and finding all the check boxes to turn this garbage off.  :beer:


Well I'm glad to hear you're such a marvelous driver that no improvement is possible, perhaps it's the fact I'm only in my 60s now and driving since I was 15 that means I don't have your kind of experience or abilities. Perhaps I need to be more precise in my wording for you. What I was specifically alluding to is that "on occasion" using the ACC means that the car can "see" and "know" the speed of the vehicle in front precisely and so slow down in a smoother and "calmer" way if required than I might and this leads to a smoother and somewhat better drive for both the vehicle and the passengers. I like this personally as I often fail to be as smooth and "considerate" as the ACC does.

I see you don't actually own a vehicle with this technology yet so perhaps you might like to wait until you try it before you make a knee jerk reaction. There's lots of things on the new Tiguan that I for one thought I would find more of a nuisance than a help but now I have one I find most of the functions, and particularly the driver aids very useful on occasion. By the way you don't need VCDS to turn any of it off, just do it on the radio or in my model tap the end of the left hand stalk to bring them up and you can switch on and off anything you wish. You will find it's not so easy for some of the other driver aids such as ABS, ESP etc. 

See you in the slow lane :facepalm: lol.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

NZTIGUAN said:


> I see you don't actually own a vehicle with this technology yet so perhaps you might like to wait until you try it before you make a knee jerk reaction.


I test drove a dealer’s loaner Tiguan for 24 hours and immediately hated the ACC. The example I gave happened multiple times. I’m the same guy that yells at the commercials showing a father with his family backing out of their driveway and the car auto stopping or beeping because of cross traffic behind the car, meanwhile he wasn’t even looking over his shoulder. Just blanking staring forward with a sudden “omg” as the car stopped. The more we as a society rely on these types of driver aids, the lower the skill level required to drive. Every one of these aids is capable of failing. Then that father tee-bones cross traffic and has to tell the cops “my car usually stops for me.”


----------



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

I for one am more than happy for technology to let me know when there's a vehicle in my blindspot, to actually react faster than I can and save me splattering a stupid pedestrian who steps out in front of me all over my Tiguan, changes gears more smoothly and economically than I do and generally makes my Tig a safer place for me and those around me. I do see how somebody might come to rely on those things but frankly after 50 years of driving without a collision I don't find that a valid reason to dismiss new tech out of hand.

Cheers


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

NZTIGUAN said:


> ...but frankly after 50 years of driving without a collision...


Aha! So all this time before the tech existed you were a good driver. Haven’t specified if you were typically DEfensive or OFFensive but nonetheless you made it this far without them. Don’t go soft on us!! :laugh:


----------

